# How I made my yarn swift



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is how I made another yarn swift. 
Changed a few things after testing a couple of others I made. This one I believe works the best out of the four that I made. They all spinned really well but this last one being the lightest really impressed me. The base and the sqaure are pine and the long pieces of wood are cedar. They are soft woods but they work to your advantage. Because it is so light I do not have to spin it with my hand. I can use the winder and it spins so easily that it does not cause the yarn to stretch. I kept three things in mind when I made this final one, the cost, tools needed and the weight. I hope you find the instructions helpful and make one for yourself. You do not have to make it exactly this way and can change any of the combinations for the base etc. to your liking.

Tools you need are a power drill, drill bits and/or screwdriver. Sandpaper.

Supplies Needed. 1 through 5 can be bought at ACMoore. With 50% off coupon it would cost less then $5.00.
1.) Round wooden plaque 
2.) Square wooden plaque
3.) Wooden wheel
4.) Dowels
5.) Knob

The following can be picked up at Home Depot for about $7.00.
6.) 4.5" Rosette (MDF) A friend had done her house over and I had 3 on hand. 
(You can also use a scrap piece of wood.)
7.) 4 pieces of 1x3 12" cedar. It came in a 8' board and I got 8 pieces. Make sure you 
pick out a nice straight board. That was 2 dollars and change and they cut it for me.
8.) Bolt 4 1/2" long
9.) Lock nut to fit bolt
9.) 1 small washer to fit the bolt.
10.) 3 large washers (make sure the holes are as snug to the bolt as possible. You 
don't want the holes too big.
11.) T- nuts. They come loose or in a pack. I bought loose ones because I bought 
different sizes not knowing what I would need. Depending on the size they come 
in a 3 or 4 pack.

Below are pictures of how I started. I put the round wood (base) on a piece of paper and traced the circle. I then cut it out and folded it in half and then again in half. I placed it on the circle (bottom larger part) and used a nail to mark the center of the circle. I drilled a hole in the center all the way through. The size of the hole depends on what size bolt you are are using. After drilling the hole I used a spade bit to drill a bigger hole about a quarter inch down so the bolt would be flush with the base. I then inserted a T-nut on the top of the base. This is just to reinforce the hole and give it more stability. I then placed a small washer on the bottom and then put the bolt through. Next place a large washer through the bolt and finally the lock nut and then tighten with pliers. I cut rubber liner to place on the bottom of the base and cut out a hole so I could access the bolt. I placed a bottle cap over the bolt and sprayed adehesive on the bottom of the base and pressed the liner in place. This keeps the yarn swift from moving when in use and also protects your table top. You are now finished with the base. 

Place another large washer through the bolt and then the wooden wheel. I had to make the hole bigger for mine to fit the bolt. You need the hole just slightly bigger so it can spin freely. I used another washer over the wheel.

Take the 4 arms and draw a line down the center. I measured 1 inch in from the end and then 2 inches apart for a total of 5 holes. Drill holes in all four arms and put aside. Now we will prepare the two squares to attach the arms to. Find center of square and drill hole in the center. Be mindful of the size hole you are drilling. Once you drill the hole flip it over and center the smaller square and fasten to larger square. You can use screws but I drilled holes making sure not to go all the way through and used dowels and glue to fasten the squares. Then take the arms and center onto the the larger square and against the smaller square. You can use scews if you want but I chose to use dowels. Put a T-nut on top and bottom to keep wood from splitting and enlarging the hole from spinning. Take the knob and remove the insert and replace with a T-nut that will fit the bolt. I had to drill to make the hole larger. The knob is not used to tighten it but just to make sure it doesn't fly off. You are now done. I did a minimal amount of sanding to make sure there were no rough spots.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

What a great idea..and..clear pictures..thanks so much!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you for that great tutorial!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Good job, a bit too complicated for me!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm impressed, looks really good, thanks for the plans and directions.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

jvallas said:


> Awesome! Thank you for that great tutorial!


I should of had this done last week but I had a busy schedule and then tried a different approach but this worked out the best. It works really, really well.


----------



## IvandaVGV (Apr 18, 2015)

How did you know I have been wondering above building my own swift!?! 

Thanks for taking the time to document your beautiful swift in words and photos!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I love this swift...it looks pretty and works well...thanks for posting such thorough instructions.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> I should of had this done last week but I had a busy schedule and then tried a different approach but this worked out the best. It works really, really well.


And it's really pretty, unlike the dorky Tinkertoy one I made a long time ago!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

jvallas said:


> And it's really pretty, unlike the dorky Tinkertoy one I made a long time ago!


 I used to love tinkertoys when I was a child. It would cost more to make them with tinker toys since I didn't have any on hand. It is not bad looking for a homemade one out of bits and pieces.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I forgot to mention in the notes that the circumference of the hank comes to 72" around. If you needed it to be longer you could make the arms longer.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

That is beautiful. You should sell them!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> That is beautiful. You should sell them!


No thank you. I did enjoy making it but have no interest in selling them. I would of course help someone to make one if they were not able.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> No thank you. I did enjoy making it but have no interest in selling them. I would of course help someone to make one if they were not able.


 :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a brilliant idea, thank you for the great tutorial :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a great idea just love it!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great job! I'm envious!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful and well done instructions, thanks


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent I was just doing a search on how to DIY Yarn swifts I love this one I will be making me one I love tinkering with wood.
I do have a question though where you state this
Supplies Needed. 1 through 5 can be bought at ACMoore. With 50% off coupon it would cost less then $5.00.
1.) Round wooden plaque 
2.) Square wooden plaque
3.) Wooden wheel
4.) Dowels
5.) Knob

what are the sizes of these items and also what is the wooden wheel?thanks


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Now to see if my husband will make this for me.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

You are very welcome! My goal was to use supplies so more of us could make one. The tools needed are minimal but know there are still others who will not be able to make one. Hopefully there are kp members who can help another member that is unable to make one for whatever reason.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Browniemom said:


> Thank you very much. Now to see if my husband will make this for me.


Browniemom, don't wait for hubby! Give it a try.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> Browniemom, don't wait for hubby! Give it a try.


I have never successfully worked with wood. Will have to think about this one.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

cabingirl2006 said:


> Excellent I was just doing a search on how to DIY Yarn swifts I love this one I will be making me one I love tinkering with wood.
> I do have a question though where you state this
> Supplies Needed. 1 through 5 can be bought at ACMoore. With 50% off coupon it would cost less then $5.00.
> 1.) Round wooden plaque
> ...


If you go to ACMoore in the section where they have unpainted wood boxes, letters etc you will find items 1 through 5. I know not all craft stores carry the same things but any craft store should carry these items. We used to have a mill store where I used to buy a lot of this stuff but they closed some of there stores. The plaques can be scrap wood and can be all square. I get wood cut for me at Home Depot all the time. If I find it in the scrap pile they often give it to me. 
The plaques are 5.5" and 5.75". The wheel is just that a wheel. It is a wheel you would use if you were going to make a wooden truck. I used this because it works like a heavy duty washer to keep the spinning part of the swift from wobbling.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Browniemom said:


> I have never successfully worked with wood. Will have to think about this one.


Browniemom I am confident you can do it.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonderful! You must be a teacher- so detailed and orderly!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

cainchar said:


> Wonderful! You must be a teacher- so detailed and orderly!


No, but I am somewhat of a perfectionist.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the additional information I know what is on my next wood working agenda why buy when I can build it myself



bostonbean2 said:


> If you go to ACMoore in the section where they have unpainted wood boxes, letters etc you will find items 1 through 5. I know not all craft stores carry the same things but any craft store should carry these items. We used to have a mill store where I used to buy a lot of this stuff but they closed some of there stores. The plaques can be scrap wood and can be all square. I get wood cut for me at Home Depot all the time. If I find it in the scrap pile they often give it to me.
> The plaques are 5.5" and 5.75". The wheel is just that a wheel. It is a wheel you would use if you were going to make a wooden truck. I used this because it works like a heavy duty washer to keep the spinning part of the swift from wobbling.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Wee Brenda said:


> I'm impressed, looks really good, thanks for the plans and directions.


Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great step by step directions for this great yarn swift.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Well- you are a teacher now! Congratulations! Well done. I've always felt the best teachers are "naturals to the task" not just those with written credentials!



bostonbean2 said:


> No, but I am somewhat of a perfectionist.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

great information, wonderful pic tutorial, your swift looks fantastic


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

This is awesome! I wish I had one


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

cainchar said:


> Well- you are a teacher now! Congratulations! Well done. I've always felt the best teachers are "naturals to the task" not just those with written credentials!


Cainchar, your comments are always so kind but so typical of PEI folk. As I have said I love PEI and the people there. I could easily live their if it wasn't for the winters. I really need to visit in the next couple of years.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

fourbyin said:


> This is awesome! I wish I had one


You can have one. If you don't have a drill maybe a neighbor can help out.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Noreen said:


> great information, wonderful pic tutorial, your swift looks fantastic


Thank you.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> Browniemom I am confident you can do it.


Thank you-will let you know.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I sure hope that when your coming, you'll let me know (and we can "do the fiber" on PEI!) There are quite a few individual farms, and two mills.

I'm actually from southern Nova Scotia, but have been on PEI for 27 years. I think it's fair to say that the Maritime Provinces in general are noted as being friendly. Hope so. We're all in this life together- might as well help each other along (as you did in sharing this!) As children we always went to Boston and the Cape each summer. So- we have a shared admiration of places I imagine.



bostonbean2 said:


> Cainchar, your comments are always so kind but so typical of PEI folk. As I have said I love PEI and the people there. I could easily live their if it wasn't for the winters. I really need to visit in the next couple of years.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Great tutorial and well made,,,Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Katep (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you so much. I've been wanting to make one. The direction and pictures are terrific


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

You really should put this on Instructables.com They are always having contest for various things, this would probably fit in the Crafters Contest. Even if not, many people would be happy to see this Instructable there, I would have if I'd had it a few years ago before my husband made me one quite similar (but not quite as pretty!)


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is the one I made and it cost me less than $2.00 as I had all of the pieces except for the small box. It does what I need it to do. 
http://webeccasays.blogspot.com/2008/05/tilta-swift.html


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

cainchar said:


> I sure hope that when your coming, you'll let me know (and we can "do the fiber" on PEI!) There are quite a few individual farms, and two mills.
> 
> I'm actually from southern Nova Scotia, but have been on PEI for 27 years. I think it's fair to say that the Maritime Provinces in general are noted as being friendly. Hope so. We're all in this life together- might as well help each other along (as you did in sharing this!) As children we always went to Boston and the Cape each summer. So- we have a shared admiration of places I imagine.


I will definitely let you know when I take a trip to PEI. I find Canadians in general to be very nice and also very polite. But PEI captured my heart.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

dancewithmarg said:


> You really should put this on Instructables.com They are always having contest for various things, this would probably fit in the Crafters Contest. Even if not, many people would be happy to see this Instructable there, I would have if I'd had it a few years ago before my husband made me one quite similar (but not quite as pretty!)


Thank you but I don't think I will be entering any contests.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

carhar said:


> Here is the one I made and it cost me less than $2.00 as I had all of the pieces except for the small box. It does what I need it to do.
> http://webeccasays.blogspot.com/2008/05/tilta-swift.html


I love the creative mind. It amazes me the things we crafters come up with when we don't have what we need readily available.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

What a wonderful tutorial you have given us! I so wish I had seen this before I purchased my yarn swift! I am bookmarking this just in case, so thank you!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

raindancer said:


> What a wonderful tutorial you have given us! I so wish I had seen this before I purchased my yarn swift! I am bookmarking this just in case, so thank you!


You are welcome. I love your avatar!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I will look forward to your visit!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures and idea


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - giving to hubby so he can start working on it.


----------



## DonnaW1955 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice and professional looking, it looks very stable. I'm thinking I should try making another, the one I have works, but it's so darn ugly I am hiding it in the closet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> I forgot to mention in the notes that the circumference of the hank comes to 72" around. If you needed it to be longer you could make the arms longer.


all I can is "Wow" a great tool that we all need at such a reasonable price. I am impressed........


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Great work and thank you so much for all the information and photos!!!


----------



## Gabbie (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow....I have one on that order but...that is beautiful!! You really dolled that up with just enough fancy. Mine is plain and very functional but if I were looking for one or a new one, I'd SOOO love to have one of yours!! You could make a good business selling those and here you are, generously giving it away.
Congratulations and thank you!!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> Here is how I made another yarn swift.
> Changed a few things after testing a couple of others I made. This one I believe works the best out of the four that I made. They all spinned really well but this last one being the lightest really impressed me. The base and the sqaure are pine and the long pieces of wood are cedar. They are soft woods but they work to your advantage. Because it is so light I do not have to spin it with my hand. I can use the winder and it spins so easily that it does not cause the yarn to stretch. I kept three things in mind when I made this final one, the cost, tools needed and the weight. I hope you find the instructions helpful and make one for yourself. You do not have to make it exactly this way and can change any of the combinations for the base etc. to your liking.
> 
> Tools you need are a power drill, drill bits and/or screwdriver. Sandpaper.
> ...


I want to thank you, again, for your gift of a swift to me. I think of you each time I use it. And I use it often!
It was very kind of you to make it for me.
Lee


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I think of you each time I use the wonderful swift you gifted me! Thank you for saving me so much time!
I actually take it with me to my knitting group occasionally. We receive donations of yarn and many are skeins the need to be wound. :sm24:


----------

